# Saw builder?



## Wicked500R

Anyone in here ever heard of Gary Hunt?


----------



## johnfawn2000

wicked500r said:


> anyone in here ever heard of gary hunt?


 wicked 500r, did you get in contact with gary? I have his phone number,and his working saws,let kno thanks


----------

